# B&t parrots South wales



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

B&t parrots has now moved from Newport to Cwmbran. I was in the shop today and Brian and Tony have started to re stock all of their original animals, it looks like its going to be better than it was before , if thats possible.

Good luck guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*B&T Parrots*

Cheers Mark, All up and running now, Birds, Fish & Reptiles!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep well worth a visit always got some nice birds in and a large aquatic part : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ahh, just seen this, bugger! I drove there on the 12th to buy some finches and quail and it was closed. Will come to the new shop soon :no1:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*B&T Parrots*

Cheers Athravan, make yourself known when you do.
Bryan,.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Athravan said:


> Ahh, just seen this, bugger! I drove there on the 12th to buy some finches and quail and it was closed. Will come to the new shop soon :no1:


http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?clien...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CB0Q8gEwAA

Here is where it is.
Its the second turning on your right off woodside road.


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

We're on holiday in near Portmadog at the moment but I doubt I can persuade Himself to drive down to S Wales. Bet you stock Harrisons, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*B&T Parrots*

Dont stock it actually, can get it no probs but personally not a fan of pelleted diets!


----------

